# Just a comment and maybe a question



## scoobydoo (Jul 25, 2005)

I have been smokin pot for many years.  It helped me off anti depressants and pain killers. Three years ago I got cancer and the pot really helped then. I keep a small indoor garden and guerilla outside somewhere.  All the doctors know I smoke pot(they ask I use a vaporizer or eat it). I would like to know if any of you tokers know of strains that are better to relieve pain as I have been left with a lot of it.


----------



## transcend187 (Jul 25, 2005)

As far as I know, the sativas are the better ones for pain (as opposed to indica). Beyond that, I can't really say.

If you'd like to try something a little different, mix a sufficient amount of hash resin in a glass of wine. It was used medically as a pre-op analgesic before general anesthetics were available. Or, if you can't get hash, steep a couple of grams of bud in a high-concentration alcohol (vodka, rum, whiskey, etc) for about an hour (some people have told me it needs to be done overnight, but I've heard of it being effective after half an hour). If you are susceptible to alcohol this is a bad idea. In large quantities its known as a green dragon, and you will get very very fucked up if you have too much or get drunk easily.

I'm currently reading a book on the toxicology, pharmacology, and therapeutic potential of cannabis, and I'm just about to get into the section on pain.  I'll get back to you when I know more.


----------



## bonbuck (Aug 22, 2005)

Vapourizers work pretty well but its definatly not the same high as smoking it .. its more of a body buzz . much like eating it .. it also takes FOREVER to heat up..   its fun every once and a while but smoking is still definatly the way to go ..  

just be careful if you've already had cancer once then your possible to get it again ..


----------



## Themanwithnoname (Aug 26, 2005)

I heard White rhino is good for medical use theres a seed suplier with a section for medical seeds i jsut forgot which one


----------

